# Corporal Charles Richard (Chuck) Nesbitt Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Corporal Charles Richard (Chuck) Nesbitt Jr.

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Sumter Police Department
South Carolina*
End of Watch: Friday, January 21, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, January 21, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Corporal Chuck Nesbitt was killed in an automobile accident on Highway 521 near Rembert, South Carolina, at approximately 3:00 pm.

He and another officer were en route to serve a warrant when an oncoming vehicle crossed the center line and struck their patrol car head-on. Both officers were transported to a local hospital where Corporal Nesbitt succumbed to his injuries.

Corporal Nesbitt had served with the Sumter Police Department for 10 years.

Agency Contact Information
Sumter Police Department
107 East Hampton Avenue
Sumter, SC 29150

Phone: (803) 436-2700

_*Please contact the Sumter Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------

